# Result of Breeding Roan X Seal Point Siamese



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

What would be the result of breeding a Roan (not Merle) to a Seal Point Siamese?

Thanks,
KanRen


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Assuming that the roan does not carry siamese or other c-dilutes and the siamese does not carry roan, then the litter would be all black carrying roan and siamese, although if they both have recessives that are the same then you could get more than just black but that is impossible to predict without knowing parents/whats in the lines.

So yeh a full litter of blacks is the most likely unless roan has c-dilutes or siamese has roan. If one of those is true then you would expect half black half or the one that is true


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for the informative response. It would make sense since black C, is dominant.

What effect does the Roan gene have on a Siamese mouse and vice versa? Aka, a Siamese mouse that carries Roan, a Roan mouse that carries Siamese?
I heard that the Roan gene in Black mice results in almost ticked darkish black-blue mice? Is this correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Roan is recessive so would have no effects carried, but roan is a gene that causes white hairs interspersed with the color.

On siamese then it would depend on the color of the siamese, it may not be noticeable on some pale siamese, on some more beige coloured then it could give a mealy uneven appearance to the fur, on darker still then it could lighten the coat quite a bit depending on how many white hairs there are (even on black mice roan can cause the fur to end up a grey like appearance where its white and black mixed or it can just be mostly black with obviously white hairs, a lot more than fault hairs would be but not lightening the black to look grey from a distance).

You would never refer to roan as ticked, because when we say ticked in mice it means that each individual hair has more than one "band" up its length, whereas roan is a whole hair white or a whole hair black


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for the help! You completely answered my questions.


----------

